# Miele Dialog - new revolution?



## deputy (Jan 16, 2012)

Have you guys seen this yet?

http://ovens.reviewed.com/features/...ing-to-your-food-and-its-amazing-miele-dialog

Looking like some stuff will be changing in the coming years. Pretty neat. If you have 10K'ish to spend on an oven...


----------

